# Low country in may bait



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’ll be in the low country in May. Will bait shrimp be in the creeks at this time? Sc or georgia


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

It's hit or miss. Sometimes they show up early sometimes a little later but it's possible. Repost this close to may and I will let you know if I've been catching any.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice offer from 40inchreds anyway.


----------

